# Ferts for slow growers...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

This is a question similar to that which Shane asked a few threads back which noone responded to. If you have a tank with only Crypts and Anubias, would you add as much ferts as you would a tank with a lot of fast growing stem plants? 

I am getting tired of pruning and am probably going to be turning one of the 10's into Crypts, Anubias and Lobelia (OK, so I will have to trim that one :wink: ) 

I am thinking of concentric semi-circles with wendtii's as background, lobelia as the second ring and petite nanas as the foreground in the center semi.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

. I asked Tom about it. He said he usually treats fern/anubias plant tanks the same as stem. I think it has more to do with the light level. Once java fern gets going its about as fast as most stem plants.



In 2 tanks i have done with only anubias/ java fern i use Azoo plant nutrients. The tanks have no fish until next week. They have been set up for about a month... a little less. All is good. I will add a light fish load and just keep using the Azoo plant nutrients products. Its a low light system and i was encouraged not to use my own ferts.... that is why i am using Azoo.


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

I have a low light 20 gallon (1wpg) that I grow crypts and anubias in. As far as ferts go I add nothing. I change the water(50%) and clean the filter once every 4-6 months.

I believe it is more important to add nutrients to the roots for low light tanks. However my substrate is mostly silica sand with some cichlid gravel mixed in it. I have 2 Africans in this tank so adding root tabs isn't really possible. So with no nutrients at the roots and no ferts added I have 95% algae free tank. Some green spot on a few rocks. However the growth is at glacial rate.

HTH,
Robert. (bobo31)


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

A general answer would be to maintain detectable levels of NO3, PO4, K, and traces. Of course with slow growers, you would have to add less fertilizers to maintain these concentrations because nutrients aren't being consumed as quickly as a fast-growing tank. How much exactly? Well that depends on how much light is illuminating this tank and whether or not it is supplemented with CO2.

For example, Shene'ne' adds 1 tsp on Day 1 to a fast-growing tank to get 10 ppm. By Day 3, only 5 ppm is left over, so she adds 1/2 tsp to bring it back up to 10 ppm. Similarly, Monique adds 1 tsp on Day 1 to a slow-growing tank to get 10 ppm. By Day 3, only 8 ppm is left over, so she adds 1/5 tsp to bring it back up to 10 ppm.

As you can see, Shene'ne' has to add MORE fertilizers to her fast-growing tank in order to maintain the SAME concentration as Monique's slow-growing tank.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Bert, if you want what I call a lazy tank, 

A single 15 w triton bulb, A decent reflector.
Deep onyx sand(3"-4") and about 1/2 of peat or soil that's been soaked for your tap water. Add mulm from your other tank.

Add some fish, a good sized school of something. Feed them daily.
I'd consider adding some Excel maybe, even a tad of KNO3 once in awhile and Equilibrium/PO4.

Just a pinch or each once a week.
Don't change the water, add for evaporation only.

Consider some small branchy pieces of twigs eminating from the center of your layout also. Plant the tank heavy, I know you have the other tank with Crypts etc, use that tank to build up enough plants to fully pack this one. 

You saw my non CO2 tanks I never did anything to.That's pretty much the deal on those.

If you have slower growing plants, then they will be fine. I had faster growing stem plants in there. I did not use the excel though, you might want to to get the plants going well then stop.

As long as you feed the fish, add water, the tank should be fine.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Excellent info and timely too hehe

This is the kind of tank I'm trying to get going as well on my NanoCube.
It's been setup a mos. now, and just last week I added indeed, just a pinch and even less of po4 and 5mls of flourish, and was wondering about how often I should add these, as well as necessity of water changes.

Tom, I havent seen those pics of that tank, still have them?
Love to see the tank.

Chris


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

See th DFWAPS's site under gallery, under Plant fest 2K4, under Tom Barr's tanks.
Both cubes are no water changes, no nothing except feeding the fish and topping off.

People bemoan their tanks and techy stuff yet do not do the non CO2 thing, I do not understand.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Awesome cubes there Tom! Especially this one: http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/album02/DSC00139

And your ?55gal tank also looks great as well! So you occasionally add a pinch of kno3? How often? As well for the Equilibrium. Since no water changes (which is typically when I added the Equilibrium), how much and ofter do you add the Equilibrium? And you never add Flourish or some other Iron supplement?

Thanks for the help Tom!

Chris


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

2 months ago is was in perfect shape, it's ratty in this picture. This was not an open house, just a horde that wanted to come over to see some stuff, I spent the last 48 hours running the pack over to the springs and rivers, not tending a tank. This is the way they basically look all the time. 
You can sopt the crust on glass etc.

Guy's tank got a big chunk of petrified wood.

The 75 I add the normal routine, every other day dosing of KNO3, KH2PO4, some seaChem EQ, and traces on the off days. 

Nothing fancy or secret. 
The 20 gal was running super till everyone came there and wanted plants

You all coming to the SFAS meeting Sept 3rd for the Marine plant tank presentation?

I'll see you all there.



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

